# Puppy Search



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I called my #1 pick (Barbara Cuttell) last night. From the 2 litters she was expecting she only has 1 male. I guess the first preg didn't take.

Anyway I'm going to start my search over. If anyone knows of any good breeders in the midwest (Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri, Kansas, Minnesota, or Nebraska) could you please PM me their contact info? I'm looking for a female puppy. Thanks!

Here is the list of breeders I have now:
- Tammy Hauptman (Tamar's Maltese)
- Joy Sweet 
- Lucille M. Dillion (Cherubwim's Maltese)
- Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese) _*has a litter due end of May_
- Cherie Eno (Reflections Maltese) _*has a long waiting list_
- Darlene Wilkinson (Gayla Maltese) 
- Sandy Bingham-Porter (Seabreeze Maltese)_ *not going to have any puppies in the next few months_
- Marti Klabunde (Cedarwood) _*passing on too many red flags_
- Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien Maltese) _*passing on too many red flags_


----------



## littlepeanut

Aww! Sorry to hear about that!!! I don't know of any breeders in the midwest, but if I hear anything good I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## Ladysmom

I'm sorry to hear that. Is the male spoken for or wouldn't you consider a male?

You'll have to speak to Dhondia, but I believe she said somewhere Tammy wasn't planning any puppies until next year.

I know getting a puppy from a really good breeder can take a long time. They just don't have many litters and there is a waiting list for the good ones.

Of course, I still think you'd make a wonderful rescue mom! Hint, hint! Or how about adopting a retiree from one of the breeders? Do you have your heart set on a puppy?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I kind of have my heart set on another female puppy. I'm really not in a big hurry. I just hate the waiting.







If I don't find a puppy by Sept/Oct I will probably wait until next spring to get one due to winter weather.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I found a breeder in Joliet, IL that is expecting a litter at the end of the month. Her name is Bobbie Dodd. Does anyone know anything about her? Good or bad?

She is going to call and let me know if she has any females after the puppies are born. If she does I'll ask then for the pedigree.


----------



## dhodina

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 11 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I found a breeder in Joliet, IL that is expecting a litter at the end of the month.  Her name is Bobbie Dodd.  Does anyone know anything about her?  Good or bad?
> 
> She is going to call and let me know if she has any females after the puppies are born.  If she does I'll ask then for the pedigree.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61588*


[/QUOTE]


IMO I would completely research anyone from that area. Joliet does have some nicer area's but it also has alot of bad ones. I just have had alot of bad expierences w/dogs in Joliet, granted they weren't malts. We got alot of pitbulls and bait dogs out of there into rescue.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Does anyone have the number for Darlene Wilkinson (Gayla Maltese)? The number I have is no longer working. I tried to find another number on the internet but couldn't.


----------



## nataliecmu

Oh man, what a bummer


----------



## Pippinsmom

I met Bobbie Dodd a few weeks ago. She is an older lady and has been breeding maltese for at least 35 years. I have not seen her house or her setup....but she is friends with my mentor and I have seen one of the girls that she is putting in the ring this summer. I will be at my mentor's house Friday night getting one of her girls ready for a show...I will ask her for the scoop on Bobbie and get back to you.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@May 11 2005, 12:40 PM
> *I met Bobbie Dodd a few weeks ago.  She is an older lady and has been breeding maltese for at least 35 years.  I have not seen her house or her setup....but she is friends with my mentor and I have seen one of the girls that she is putting in the ring this summer.  I will be at my mentor's house Friday night getting one of her girls ready for a show...I will ask her for the scoop on Bobbie and get back to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61608*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks! That would be great


----------



## Holliberry

Sorry to hear about the wait Kristi







at least you have Lexi to get you through while you wait. The perfect puppy will come along, and she will be here before you know it!


----------



## puppylucy

oh no! i'm sorry to hear that

good luck w/ everything.. are you still considering babydoll?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 11 2005, 03:56 PM
> *are you still considering babydoll?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61672*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, I just want to have other options in case that falls through.


----------



## charmypoo

If Sandy Bingham-Porter (Seabreeze Maltese) has a puppy available for you, I would jump on it. I just absolutely adore her Maltese. They are so beautiful and I have heard very good things about her. I believe she breeds on a very limited basis.


----------



## mimi2

Lexi's Mom,

I have to tell you that we got our Ruby from Cheryl Filson and she is a wonderful person and breeder. I have nothing but positive things to say about her. I read your previous post about her and how you didn't like the fact that she wouldn't email you the information you requested. She is a very busy person (she works outside of the home, her breeding doesn't pay the mortgage) and wants to talk to you so she can get to know you. She doesn't just give anyone one of her babies. You can't get to know someone by email. The first time we spoke on the phone it was an hour long converstation. She wanted to know if we had ever had dogs before, if we had children/going to have children, if we had ever surrendered an animal,...you get the picture. The first several days after we brought Ruby home she wanted me to call her to let her know how was she eating, sleeping, adjusting. She also has answered every email or phone call I've had with questions. I think people are quick to judge her after finding out she was once associated with Jennifer Siliski, I think we should look at who she associates herself with now....some of the BEST breeders and handlers around. Ruby's parents are both Chrisman Maltese. Her main handler is Darryl Martin who has been showing/breeding Maltese her entire life, her mother was a big deal in the dog world. So please don't be so quick to judge. People do get duped, I know I've been before and you learn from your mistakes and move on. This breed means everything to her. I hope that you would reconsider her! I don't know how to PM but if you want to know anything else about her, I'll do my best to answer any questions you might have. Geez, sorry this is so long!!

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 11 2005, 05:57 PM
> *If Sandy Bingham-Porter (Seabreeze Maltese) has a puppy available for you, I would jump on it.  I just absolutely adore her Maltese.  They are so beautiful and I have heard very good things about her.  I believe she breeds on a very limited basis.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61696*


[/QUOTE]
She said she doesn't have any litters planned for the next few months. If I'm still looking in a few months I will check back in with her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@May 11 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Lexi's Mom,
> 
> I have to tell you that we got our Ruby from Cheryl Filson and she is a wonderful person and breeder.  I have nothing but positive things to say about her.  I read your previous post about her and how you didn't like the fact that she wouldn't email you the information you requested.  She is a very busy person (she works outside of the home, her breeding doesn't pay the mortgage) and wants to talk to you so she can get to know you.  She doesn't just give anyone one of her babies.  You can't get to know someone by email.  The first time we spoke on the phone it was an hour long converstation.  She wanted to know if we had ever had dogs before, if we had children/going to have children, if we had ever surrendered an animal,...you get the picture.  The first several days after we brought Ruby home she wanted me to call her to let her know how was she eating, sleeping, adjusting.  She also has answered every email or phone call I've had with questions. I think people are quick to judge her after finding out she was once associated with Jennifer Siliski, I think we should look at who she associates herself with now....some of the BEST breeders and handlers around.  Ruby's parents are both Chrisman Maltese.  Her main handler is Darryl Martin who has been showing/breeding Maltese her entire life, her mother was a big deal in the dog world.  So please don't be so quick to judge.  People do get duped, I know I've been before and you learn from your mistakes and move on. This breed means everything to her.  I hope that you would reconsider her!  I don't know how to PM but if you want to know anything else about her, I'll do my best to answer any questions you might have.  Geez, sorry this is so long!!
> 
> Ruby's mom Martha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61746*


[/QUOTE]

Martha, thanks for your response. I will give her another chance.


----------



## HappyB

A friend told me of a pup available today. Chrisman has a seven month old female listed on Puppyfind for $3000. I went under a search for Pennsylvania to see it, and also found Josymer has an eight month old girl listed for $1500 on there also. Both of these are very reputable, so you might want to check on these pups. If you haven't used this place, just click on the button for location search after you get the Maltese ads.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Mimi2, 

I want to thank you for telling me that I was too quick to judge her. I called her last night and had a long conversation with her. She has a litter due at the end of the month. It is from 2 of her champions. I'm supposed to call her back in a few weeks to see if she has any females.


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 13 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Mimi2,
> 
> I want to thank you for telling me that I was too quick to judge her.  I called her last night and had a long conversation with her.  She has a litter due at the end of the month.  It is from 2 of her champions.  I'm supposed to call her back in a few weeks to see if she has any females.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62034*


[/QUOTE]

OMG! I am so excited for you! I really hope she has a little girl for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## mimi2

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 13 2005, 07:27 AM
> *Mimi2,
> 
> I want to thank you for telling me that I was too quick to judge her.  I called her last night and had a long conversation with her.  She has a litter due at the end of the month.  It is from 2 of her champions.  I'm supposed to call her back in a few weeks to see if she has any females.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62034*


[/QUOTE]


Lexi's Mom,

You're very welcome, I know you won't be disappointed. Keeping my fingers crossed that she has some girls!









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Just to update you guys I have found 3 AMA breeders that have litters due at the end of the month:
1) Cheryl Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese)
2) Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien Maltese)
3) Bobbie Dodd (Dodds Maltese)

I'm still trying to get a hold of 1 more AMA breeder, don't remember who and I don't have my lists with me. Hopefully I can get a hold of them this weekend.


----------



## littlepeanut

Oh, that's great news!!!!







I'm so excited for you and Lexi!! She's gonna be a big sis soon!!!


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 13 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Just to update you guys I have found 3 AMA breeders that have litters due at the end of the month:
> 1) Cheryl Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese)
> 2) Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien Maltese)
> 3) Bobbie Dodd (Dodds Maltese)
> 
> I'm still trying to get a hold of 1 more AMA breeder, don't remember who and I don't have my lists with me.  Hopefully I can get a hold of them this weekend.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62133*


[/QUOTE]

Foxstone Maltese may have pups available for new homes in June. I copied this off her website. 

I may have a couple of pet puppies available around the 
middle to the end of June. Contact me at 719-438-2007 or you 
can email me if you have any questions.

You might want to check out her site as she has beautiful dogs.
Faye


----------



## charmypoo

Don't forget that there are also other great breeders who are not AMA members. So don't limit your search there. But I do think you have found 3 great breeders.

I also agree not to rule out someone just because they have a Maltese from Jenny Siliski. She tricked many people. Just because she is not a good person doesn't mean a Maltese from her breeding is bad. I guess I just love my Cookie and she is wonderful in my mind (luckily healthy too). I would hate for someone to judge me because I own a dog from her breeding. People are tricked .. I know because I was one of them.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@May 12 2005, 07:22 PM
> *A friend told me of a pup available today.  Chrisman has a seven month old female listed on Puppyfind for $3000. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61967*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know much about Chrisman. Are they considered a "reputable breeder"?


----------



## dhodina

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 13 2005, 08:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LucyLou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 12 2005, 07:22 PM
> *A friend told me of a pup available today.  Chrisman has a seven month old female listed on Puppyfind for $3000. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61967*
Click to expand...

Is Chrisman considerable reputable? I know they are "famous" but.... someone told me they were kicked out of the AMA. Has anyone else heard about that?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62251
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was also told that they were kicked out. I have learned recently even on the best known and liked breeders there are two sides.


----------



## Pippinsmom

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 13 2005, 08:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 13 2005, 08:00 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-LucyLou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 12 2005, 07:22 PM
> A friend told me of a pup available today.  Chrisman has a seven month old female listed on Puppyfind for $3000. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61967*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Is Chrisman considerable reputable? I know they are "famous" but.... someone told me they were kicked out of the AMA. Has anyone else heard about that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62251*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


I was also told that they were kicked out. I have learned recently even on the best known and liked breeders there are two sides.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62265
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chrisman is not a member of the AMA...but they were not "kicked out" as you phrase it. They are not a member for political reasons, have not been a member for YEARS. Yet they still have produced numerous BIS, BISS and world champion maltese and to quote from their site: 

Some of the other Maltese breeders that have Chrisman Maltese or have bred to our Maltese dogs are: Rhapsody Maltese, Cher-Chien Maltese, DawnRene's Maltese, Luxor Maltese, Crystal Elegance Maltese, Mistwood Maltese, Marcris Maltese, Josymir Maltese, Veranda Maltese and Doresden Maltese.

I have to agree with Charmypoo, there are PLENTY of reputable maltese breeders that don't belong to the AMA for one reason or another. Whether they are AMA members or not...you still have to do your research.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I contacted some of the non-AMA breeders that Charmypoo (I think) PMed me awhile ago. 

-Cherie Eno: she has long waiting list and isn't expecting any puppies in the next few months.
- Marti Klabunde: 
- Darlene Wilkinson: the number I have is a wrong number

Pippin'sMom recommend her breeder, Darlene Huckaba. She is expecting a litter in August.

If anyone can recommend any other breeders in the MidWest I would appreciate it.


----------

